# Leerzeichen und Steuerungszeichen ersetzen



## Transmitter (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich habe folgenden Code in einer CSV Datei:

```
";"                                                                                            Münster
```

Jetzt hoffe ich, die Leerzeichen werden hier richtig dargestellt.
Es sind keine normalen Blanks, wie kann ich denn herausfinden, was sich dort tummelnt und wie kann ich diese Zeichen durch nichts ersetzen (also löschen)?
Als Editor benutze ich Notepad++ oder Eclipse bin aber auch offen für anderes.

Danke schon mal
Bye, Transmitter


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,

der Reguläre Ausdruck \s steht für alle Whitespaces (\t,\n, ), vielleicht hilft dir das ja schonmal weiter.


----------



## saftmeister (14. Juni 2009)

Du kannst die CSV auch mal als HEX anzeigen lassen. Dann kannst du mit bspw. \x10 oder auch dem, was an den Leerzeichen für Hex-Werte stehen suchen und diese durch nichts ersetzen. Verwende am besten einen Editor, mit dem du mit Hilfe eines Regulären Ausdrucks suchen und ersetzen kannst. Mit eclipse geht es definitiv. Notepad++ kenn ich jetzt nicht. Eine kurze Suche mit Google zeigt aber, das er es auch kann: http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/regExpList.php


----------



## Lampe (14. Juni 2009)

Evtl. auch einfach die komplette Datei abwandern und nur darstellbare Zeichen, sprich die Zeichen der Ascii Tabelle von 33 (dec) bis 126 (dec) in eine neue Datei kopieren.

Da haste dann auch nur einen linearen Aufwand, was sehr gut für die Performance ist.

Reguläre Ausdrücke können die Rechenzeit bei schlechte Anwendung mal schnell um einen Faktor X erhöhen. Führt schnell zu einer exponentiell ansteigenen Durchlaufzeit.


----------

